# Rippeur de DVD en mp4



## ymathias (2 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté mon Ipad il y a quelques semaines et pour les vacances je me décide d'encoder mes films en mp4.... et là arghhhhh je me retrouve avec un handbrake bien impuissant face à certaines astuces anti-piratage...arghhhh
Donc impossible de transférer des films Disney que j'ai acheté pour mes gamins sur mon ipad.
Connaissez-vous un rippeur permettant de mettre directement mes disney sur mon Ipad et ainsi faire mes 700 bornes tranquile LOL 

merci


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2010)

Actuellement DVD to iPhone Converter est gratuit avec juste une inscription FaceBook. Ça vaut peut-être le coup de le tester.

http://www.iskysoft.com/software-giveaway.html

Sinon, Rip it est excellent concernant toutes les protections compliquées.

http://thelittleappfactory.com/ripit/


----------



## joinman (5 Août 2010)

handbrake, le meilleur et gratuit en plus. 

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/conversion-dvd-ipad-304830.html


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

joinman a dit:


> handbrake, le meilleur et gratuit en plus.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/ipad/conversion-dvd-ipad-304830.html



sauf que handbrake ne rip pas. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il est bon pour la conversion post-rip.


----------



## joinman (6 Août 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> sauf que handbrake ne rip pas. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il est bon pour la conversion post-rip.



ah bon, car mon lien disait le contraire. J'ai peut être mal lu ... 

Il est vrai que je converti depuis des Dvix uniquement....


----------



## n.andre (6 Août 2010)

L'encodage préserve-t-il le changement de langue et de sous-titrage ?
Je voulais bien tester iskysoft mais je n'ai que mon iPad sous la main, étant en voyage


----------



## naas (6 Août 2010)

rip: rest in peace ?


----------



## laurange (16 Août 2010)

Handbrake sait ripper si on lui adjoint VLC.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

laurange a dit:


> Handbrake sait ripper si on lui adjoint VLC.



Oui et non. HandBrake ne sait pas ripper les DVD protégés, quoi que tu lui adjoigne.
Les deux logiciels les plus connus pour cette opération sont MacTheRipper (en version 4) et RipIt qui a été mentionné.
Par contre plusieurs de mes DVD rippés avec RipIt ont été ensuite encodé dans le désordre...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui et non. HandBrake ne sait pas ripper les DVD protégés, quoi que tu lui adjoigne.


C'est faux. Je rip et convertit tout mes DVD à la volée avec HandBrake associé a VLC sans pb hors ils sont tous protégés (bouh c'est mal...). J'ai juste eu un souci une fois avec un DVD (Disney comme par hasard) ou les chapitres étaient tout mélangés à la sortie mais aucun autre logiciel n'est parvenu a extraire le film correctement (MTR 4 et FairMount)


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est faux. Je rip et convertit tout mes DVD à la volée avec HandBrake associé a VLC sans pb hors ils sont tous protégés (bouh c'est mal...). J'ai juste eu un souci une fois avec un DVD (Disney comme par hasard) ou les chapitres étaient tout mélangés à la sortie mais aucun autre logiciel n'est parvenu a extraire le film correctement (MTR 4 et FairMount)



Je serais intéressé par ta technique ou un lien. Ce n'est pas illogique à la réflexion, puisque VLC sait lire les DVD protégés. 
Maintenant, avant d'affirmer que ce que j'écris est faux,  es-tu certain qu'on parle de la même chose ? Qu'il soit possible d'encoder des DVD protégés en utilisant VLC + HanbdBrake, je n'en doute pas. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à comprendre par quelle manip on peut les ripper, c'est à dire les sauvegarder au format original (ISO, VIDEO_TS, ou autre, peu importe) avec cette combinaison.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je serais intéressé par ta technique ou un lien. Ce n'est pas illogique à la réflexion, puisque VLC sait lire les DVD protégés.
> Maintenant, avant d'affirmer que ce que j'écris est faux,  es-tu certain qu'on parle de la même chose ? Qu'il soit possible d'encoder des DVD protégés en utilisant VLC + HanbdBrake, je n'en doute pas.


Sur le site de Handbrake:


> *No more internal DVD decryption*
> 
> Yeah, we know, no one reading this is going "Oh wow, no more DVD decryption--what a great new feature!" but...deal.
> 
> ...


En gros c'est parfaitement transparent.


Bigdidou a dit:


> Par contre, je n'arrive pas à comprendre par quelle manip on peut les ripper, c'est à dire les sauvegarder au format original (ISO, VIDEO_TS, ou autre, peu importe) avec cette combinaison.


J'ai bien dit "ripper et encoder à la volée" c'est a dire extraire et compresser dans la foulée (en mp4) pas juste ripper au sens ou tu le décrit


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sur le site de Handbrake:
> 
> En gros c'est parfaitement transparent.
> 
> J'ai bien dit "ripper et encoder à la volée" c'est a dire extraire et compresser dans la foulée (en mp4) pas juste ripper au sens ou tu le décrit



Ok, on a donc tout les deux raison... Juste un malentendu...


----------



## yozouu (29 Septembre 2010)

ymathias a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai acheté mon Ipad il y a quelques semaines et pour les vacances je me décide d'encoder mes films en mp4.... et là arghhhhh je me retrouve avec un handbrake bien impuissant face à certaines astuces anti-piratage...arghhhh
> Donc impossible de transférer des films Disney que j'ai acheté pour mes gamins sur mon ipad.
> ...



Les DVD sujets au syndrome des chapitres mélangés sont ceux qui sont long a scanner par handbrake au démarrage. Handbrake voit 99 titres en général. Pour connaître le bon titre a ripper parmi les 99 il suffit au préalable de lancer le film en question avec le lecteur DVD du Mac lorsque le film démarre dans le menu Aller puis Titre relever le numéro de titre qui est coché. Arrêter le lecteur DVD et revenir à Handbrake. C'est ce numéro qu'il faut choisir dans le menu déroulant "Title" de Handbrake. Et basta la vista les chapitres mélangés!


----------



## Kardinal (15 Octobre 2010)

Moi, j'utilise WinX DVD Ripper, c'est hyper simple, radipe et fiable.


----------

